
Google Meet noise cancellation is rolling out now – here’s how it works - lndmrk
https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/08/google-meet-noise-cancellation-ai-cloud-denoiser-g-suite/
======
eddieoz
With solutions like that getting more popular, it will reflect in the future
price of our expensive noise-cancelling headphones :)

